# Jesus is No Better than a Pop Star



## SvirVolgate (Jun 12, 2010)

...


----------



## Galivanting (Jun 12, 2010)

why are you using a korean and japanese word for cute?
i mean i like this and "get" it... i just dont "get" why you are using two languages to convey a singular word, maybe it would be best if you aidnt tell us what it meant, so we would have to go on the hunt ourselves
i mean personally, the first thing i do when i find a word i dont know is go to my desk dictionary, and if that finds nothing i go to google. dont ever forget that people like to be challenged, dont hand everything over, if you believe in yourself as a poet you know your readers will go look up that which they dont know/understand. i did. even though you told me what the words meant.
just keep that in mind
love this


----------



## SvirVolgate (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll happily remove the footnote. I wasn't going to add it, but I just did at the last second. I'm glad you enjoyed this; thank you.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 12, 2010)

Svir, a compeling poem with great imagery, Here, a couple of my favorites:



> gold can’t sparkle like the eyes
> of the aegyo siren


 


> prepackaged worship,


 
Good work. Laurie


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 12, 2010)

No better?  No worse.
If you don't mind a suggestion, I'd try a title like "Jesus As Pop Star"  or "Jesus vs Pop Star".
Just a thought


----------



## SvirVolgate (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking a look at this piece; I really appreciate it. The title is kinda just a cheap way to grab people's attention, because the poem doesn't really have anything to do with Jesus exactly. it's kind of playing off of John Lennon's quote "_We_'_re_ more popular _than Jesus now._" Though this is about the crippling obsession with Asia that I've been dealing with.  

Thanks again for taking a look :3


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, it got me into the thread.  And bopping into poetry threads is not something I often do.    
I think the other titles I suggest would works as well.  But maybe not.

I'm a bit of an Asia buff myself, having been born in Hokkaido and s couple of years in Taipei and Hong Kong.  I wouldn't call it an obsession, though.

In an unrelated comment, does your cute little kitten there put out?

Hope you read "Speed Tribes"


----------



## Gumby (Jun 12, 2010)

Your title does work Svir. It drew me right in.  As usual, you do not disappoint! Very nice.


----------



## Baron (Jun 12, 2010)

The problem that I have with this one is that, although the title may draw people in, neither it nor the opening line connect in any way with the rest of the poem.


----------



## Reese (Jun 13, 2010)

This is an interesting piece. Do you want to worship "Jesus?" Or would you rather idolize the icons of Western civilization? I think you struck at the core of our modern lives.

As you mentioned with John Lenon's quote, do people worship a religion or do they worship an idol of pop culture? Are they the same? Are they different? If they are different, how so exactly?

There are very succinct points made in this poem.

Thanks for writing it.


----------



## SvirVolgate (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks a lot gumby 

Baron, I think the title has a lot to do with the rest of the poem. There are millions of people that love and worship Jesus and I think that people worship their idols (in this case a pop group) like they would a religious figure. This whole poem was inspired by my unhealthy obsession with one particular 9 member k-pop band. I can't help but write something like this to remind myself how  silly I am.

Thanks Reese, I'm glad you enjoyed this.


----------

